# Handgun for deer hunting



## yooperhunter (Jun 10, 2008)

I want to get a handgun for deer hunting and I am looking at the Ruger Blackhawk in .44 mag. I also plan on getting a Single Six to go along with it to practice with (along with plinking and for shooting them pesky red squirrels). Not wanting to spend too much the Rugers seem like the best, but the ones I am looking at don't seem like a scope can be mounted on them. That doesnt bother me much except in low light situations. I dont have much pistol experience but am willing to put the time in to be proficient with it. The two models I am looking at is the 50th anniversary Ruger Blackhawk and older three screw Single Six. Thanks for any help.


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

If this is a dedicated hunting rig look into the Ruger Blackhawk hunter model. Either .41 .44 or .45 will do the job. It has an integrated scope mount and 7.5" barrel. I carried a Glock 20 on my stand in hopes of a 10 yard shot but anything further, I just wouldn't even attempt a shot on a deer with iron sights. I'm just not that confident or capable to do so I'm sure other can shot the poop nuggets off a gnats butt at 100 yards but not me. :lol:


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Those Rugers are a great choice! Take kumma advice and get the Hunter version with the scope mounts....youo can still use open sights though. I prefer the Bisly style of grip because to me recoil is easier to handle with this style but thats just me. 

Here one now.....a beauty imo!
http://www.ruger-firearms.com/Firearms/FAProdView?model=862&return=Y

44 Mag if you don't reload, 45 Colt if you do. You can load the 45 Colt very hot....darn near 454 Casull loads if one wanted to.


----------



## yooperhunter (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't reload yet but plan on doing so, so the .45 colt sounds interesting. Also could shoot the milder kicking regular .45 colts out of it than too. I will look into the .45 colt, I know Ruger made a special hunter model for .45 colt, only 500 or so made. I will look into a .45 colt. Cor-bon makes a pretty good factory load for the .45 too (I'm pretty sure), beefed it up a little bit.


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

Yep the 45 colt would do the job. This one has a weaver 2x fixed scope.
Shots great with 300g. xtp's over some H110. No bambi's taken yet just a paper puncher, hope to change that one of these years. 
45 colt is super easy to reload the case is like a garbage can compared to a 9mm.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

I use my S&W #629 .44 Mag for hunting with at times, I reload for it also as well as all my rifles and handguns.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

If you handload either the 44 or the 45LC are good choices. If you do not stick with the 44mag, more factory options. As far as scopes I would recommend using optics and get the best you can afford and stay with 2X you won't need more with a revolver and the variables are $$$ and weighty. The integral mounts on the Rugars are fine. If you find a piece that you like and it does not have an integral feature then SSK industries makes a T'SOB mount for most popular revolver models. It is the best system by a mile. A good mounting system also keeps the scope from getting punded to death by recoil. Leupold, Nikon make quality optics with good after sales support. bullet weights 240 and above with the bigger 300gr giving you more margin for error if you will. I'll try to post some pics later today.....P.S. save some cash for a good trigger job you won't be sorry.....


----------



## Smith & Wesson man (Oct 22, 2005)

The ruger bisley hunter will be a good choice. Now the bad news:rant: The only caliber you can get that model is in 44 mag. 41mag and 45lc are no longer aviable. You might find them on gunbroker or one of those places like that. With you being a new handgun shooter it is a very good idea about using a 22 to get started. The bisley grip will help with recoil and the weight help also. Listen to 454casull about optics and bullet weight. He knows what he is talking about. Good to see another person getting into handgun hunting. I took my first deer last year with my smith 460.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

<dedicated deer hunting handgun, don't want to spend a lot of money, want to mount a scope>

TC Contender handgun with a red dot sight, cartridge of your choice.

Wilderness Outfitters in Ishpeming has good deals on used ones from time to time.

-na


----------



## MIHandgunhunter (Mar 1, 2008)

I started with a .44 









Then I recieved a .45LC as a gift 









Then I tried the .460

















There all fun to shoot and hunt with. The hard part is picking which one to take out.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

Swamp Monster said:


> ...45 Colt if you do. You can load the 45 Colt very hot....darn near 454 Casull loads if one wanted to.



Maybe.... Is it a good idea...hell no. The .45 colt case is much weaker than the casull case. Doesn't matter how strong the gun is if the brass is week. Brass is what seals the chamber and keeps the propellent gases in the barrel and out of your face.

I run a super 14" in .30 herrett for more open spaces...a 10" octagon in .357 herrett for up close and personal.


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

yooperhunter said:


> I don't reload yet but plan on doing so, so the .45 colt sounds interesting. Also could shoot the milder kicking regular .45 colts out of it than too. I will look into the .45 colt, I know Ruger made a special hunter model for .45 colt, only 500 or so made. I will look into a .45 colt. Cor-bon makes a pretty good factory load for the .45 too (I'm pretty sure), beefed it up a little bit.


Although there is alot of history with the Colt, my preference would be the .44 if you don't handload. There is alot more options as far as hunting ammo, and remember for target and messin around you can shoot .44 specials out of it. As we all know, Corbon, Buffalo Bore, or any specialty ammo manufacturer charges a pretty hefty amount for their ammo, and it's just going to get more expensive to shoot. If you plan to start reloading either one are excellent deer medicine... I have a .44 Super Blackhawk and a Single six and both have been excellent pistols for me.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

redneckdan said:


> Maybe.... Is it a good idea...hell no. The .45 colt case is much weaker than the casull case. Doesn't matter how strong the gun is if the brass is week. Brass is what seals the chamber and keeps the propellent gases in the barrel and out of your face.
> 
> I run a super 14" in .30 herrett for more open spaces...a 10" octagon in .357 herrett for up close and personal.



Hey,I'll let you in on a secret, it's 2008, not 1958....things change! Quality 45 Colt brass is quality brass....is it Casull brass...no but I wouldn't call it weak. 
Apparantly someone forgot to tell the 1000's of custom 45 colt owners (mainly Ruger singles) that are running hot 45 colts that their brass is to weak to handle the pressure.

(mind you when I said close, I mean within 200-300 fps.....which is close when you compare most factory loads)


----------



## BR549 (Feb 5, 2006)

Swamp Monster said:


> Hey,I'll let you in on a secret, it's 2008, not 1958....things change! Quality 45 Colt brass is quality brass....is it Casull brass...no but I wouldn't call it weak.
> Apparantly someone forgot to tell the 1000's of custom 45 colt owners (mainly Ruger singles) that are running hot 45 colts that their brass is to weak to handle the pressure.
> 
> (mind you when I said close, I mean within 200-300 fps.....which is close when you compare most factory loads)


S.M. is right. http://www.buffalobore.com/ammunition/default.htm#45colt


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

..... in .44 Mag. Been shooting it a lot - what a fun gun to shoot. This will be my "heavy cover" deer gun this year. I'm very comfortable out to about 75-80 yards - tennis ball size groups.

Keep those pictures coming - I love seeing the hunting pistols (and yes, I'm also a big revolver fan!).


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

G2 Contender , 12 in .44 Mag.


----------



## 405winchester (Jan 1, 2006)

Here is my baby 405 Winchester SSK Barrel Leupold scope
That is a 38 special round for size example


----------



## Masterblaster1 (Sep 28, 2004)

.405 Wichester thats gotta be a handful, ruger class .45 colt loads is enough recoil for me...


----------



## Smith & Wesson man (Oct 22, 2005)

My smith 460 is plenty for me


----------

